# صب المعادن وتصنيع القطع المعدنيه وتصنيع قوالب الصب



## alkrayshe (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ايها الاخوه الاعزاء من لديه معلومات او مراجع او مقاطع فديو عن صب المعادن وكيفية صناعة قوالب الصب وكيفية تصنيع اجزاء صغيره من المعدن من خلال عملية الصب وشكرا لكم ايها الاخوه


----------



## anware (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aid20002005 (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ايها الاخوه الاعزاء من لديه معلومات او مراجع او مقاطع فديو عن صب المعادن وكيفية صناعة قوالب الصب وكيفية تصنيع اجزاء صغيره من المعدن من خلال عملية الصب وشكرا لكم ايها الاخوه


----------



## المختار الأبيض (27 فبراير 2009)

أخي alkrayshe ... لابد لك من أن تبحث في مواضيع و مشاركات هذا الملتقى و غيره من المواقع حتى يمكنك أن تصل إلى كل ما تريد و لكن حاولت أن أحصل لك على بعض ما قد يفيدك و ذلك من خلال الرابط و الوصلة التالية : 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=29150/


----------



## محمد988 (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## شضسصيث (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا المختار الابيض


----------



## احمد فاروق عبدالقا (28 أبريل 2010)

اللى اعرفه عن صب المعادن انه بيتعمل فورمه من الرمل المخصص لذللك وبيتصب داخله المعدن المنصهر


----------

